
Why does man print “gimme gimme gimme” at 00:30? - jlardinois
https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/405783/why-does-man-print-gimme-gimme-gimme-at-0030
======
rrauenza
Here's the commit from 2011:

[http://git.savannah.nongnu.org/cgit/man-
db.git/commit/src/ma...](http://git.savannah.nongnu.org/cgit/man-
db.git/commit/src/man.c?id=002a6339b1fe8f83f4808022a17e1aa379756d99)

    
    
        1 files changed, 9 insertions, 1 deletions                                  
        diff --git a/src/man.c b/src/man.c                                          
        index 1978329..48af3c0 100644                                               
        --- a/src/man.c                                                             
        +++ b/src/man.c                                                             
        @@ -1154,8 +1154,16 @@ int main (int argc, char *argv[])                    
    
                debug ("\nusing %s as pager\n", pager);                             
        -       if (first_arg == argc)                                              
        +       if (first_arg == argc) {                                            
        +               /* http://twitter.com/#!/marnanel/status/132280557190119424 */
        +               time_t now = time (NULL);                                   
        +               struct tm *localnow = localtime (&now);                     
        +               if (localnow &&                                             
        +                   localnow->tm_hour == 0 && localnow->tm_min == 1)        
        +                       fprintf (stderr, "gimme gimme gimme\n");            
        +                                                                           
                        gripe_no_name (NULL);                                       
        +       }                                                                   
                                                                              
                section_list = get_section_list ();

